# LED Dimming problems



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

What's the original old fixture, how did they replace it? What do you want now? Please make it clear!


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Make and model of lights now? Make and model of dimming system, what kind of modules/dimmers in the system?


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

LED lamps have Edison-base sockets and are meant to replace standard incandescent or screw-in CFL bulbs. The bases of these lamps have integral drivers that determine whether they are dimmable, and if so, the dimming performance.


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

I am not really clear with your question. So please be specific.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The dimmer must be rated for LED so that may be the issue.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The manufacturer of the lamp can tell you what dimmers will (and won't) work with their products.

You have to match the two.

I'm sure the supply house loves it. Sorry to see you going through that. I suggest you go back to whoever did that design and tell them their design is defective; otherwise they're going to keep doing it like that.


----------



## Pantera3k (Mar 10, 2016)

The possible solution: find dimmer switches for LED and replace original dimmer switches.
The problem might be if the light fixtures use own drivers - then contact to manufacture and see what they can offer.


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

The problem occurs because the minimum load quantity of the switch is too high for the dimmable bulb meaning it becomes overloaded resulting in problems such as flickering and trouble dimming. TCP advises that when purchasing an LED light bulb you should ensure you have a LED compatible dimmer switch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think everyone concurs that bulb and dimmer compatibility is the first step in fixing the problem.


----------



## Mechanic226 (May 26, 2016)

You need a tvi 0-10 for dimming low voltage led lights with a driver also


----------



## Mechanic226 (May 26, 2016)

You need tvi 0-10 for dimming low voltage led with drivers


----------

